# News - Jugendschutz: Gameware.at soll auf dem Index landen!



## System (17. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687577


----------



## Sakurahime (17. Juni 2009)

hmm... ich dachte eigentlich dass sachen die indiziert sind nicht in dem sinne verboten sind, sondern nur "unter der ladentheke" verkauft werden können... das heisst dort spiele zu kaufen die aufm index sind ist doch nicht verboten... die sachen dürfen nur nicht in der öffentlichkeit zu sehen sein (z.B. in dem das spiel einfach in einem laden im regal steht..) Aber da das ja eine österreichische seite ist, aknn er auf seiner seite doch alles zeigen was er will... ist ja nciht deutsche öffentlichkeit... und solange er dafür sorgt dass ein altersnachweis beim kauf erfolgt ist doch alles ok oder nicht? 
Das hier klingt nämlich fast so als ob er irgendwelche verbotenen Waren verkaufen würde... und in dem Moment wo manche Spielen wirklcih verboten werden ziehe ich nach Österreicht...


----------



## eru (17. Juni 2009)

Hmm, wird morgen nicht auch unter dem Vorwand Kinder vor sexueller Gewalt zu schützen, die Internet-Zensur  für Deutschland beschlossen? 
Ich sehe schon, wie dann sehr bald auch auf anderen Seiten im Netz ein Stoppschild erscheinen wird ...


----------



## humar1 (17. Juni 2009)

Wie so führt man keine Altersfreigabe ab 21 Jahre ein. Das würde dem Staat viel Zeit und Papierkrahm ersparen.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

die auswirkung ist übrigens.. 

keine


----------



## GeneralKolenga (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				humar1 am 17.06.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so führt man keine Altersfreigabe ab 21 Jahre ein. Das würde dem Staat viel Zeit und Papierkrahm ersparen.



Sinn?
Das wäre als würde man Spiele ab 30 Jahren freigeben. Man ist in Deutschland ab 18 Jahren V O L L J Ä H R I G, man bekommt zwar mit 21 Jahren noch einige Rechte, aber es geht doch bei dieser Debatte nicht darum 18 Jährige zu schützen weil die noch zu jung sind!


----------



## MightymUh (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

China *hust* ...mehr fällt mir dazu einfach nicht 
mehr ein !


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 17.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> die auswirkung ist übrigens..
> 
> keine




das ist vermutlich nicht ganz richtig.
denn gameware dürfte in deutschland (u.u.) keine werbung mehr schalten und zwar egal für was.
da gameware vermutlich nicht gerade wenige kunden in deutschland hat, dürfte das sehr wohl (wirtschaftliche) konsequenzen nach sich ziehen.

edit:
und abgesehen davon gehts auch eher um die pure tatsache, dass das tatsächlich versucht wird.


----------



## Galford (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wer finanziert eigentlich den Mist, den die Komission für Jugendmedienschutz da verzapft?


----------



## Bohne1989 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich frag mich lagsam in was für einen Land wir leben, das ist echt bald wie in China wo alles zensiert würd. Kommt bald soweit das wenn man mal siene Meinung nennt von ner Meute Bullen Niedergeknüppelt würd und für immer weggespeert würd.


----------



## Turbo2000 (17. Juni 2009)

Kan mir bitte mal jemand sagen, was die deutsche Rechtsprechung in A zu suchen hat???

Oder ist das überregional geregelt? D kann doch einem anderen Land nicht vorschreiben, welche Sachen die anbieten dürfen und welchen nicht, oder lieg ich da falsch? Auch wens über das Netz ist. Dann dürfen die Sachen halt nicht eingeführt werden. 

Oder gibts mit bestimmten Ländern eine konkrete Abmacheung in diesem Bereich? Sind Onlinethemen davon dann überhaupt betroffen? Ich verstehs leider nicht  

Wäre dankbar für eine Aufklärung.


----------



## eOP (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Galford am 17.06.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer finanziert eigentlich den Mist, den die Komission für Jugendmedienschutz da verzapft?


ich... und du?!


----------



## Rhazzazor (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

1984...


----------



## Bohne1989 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

HHabe auf gameware at nen Link zu einer Steamgruppe gefunden die wer will ja beitreten kann.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gegenVideospielverbote

http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/2009-06-17-bayern-will-uns-verbieten-


----------



## seech (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was passiert denn genau, wenn eine Internetseite indiziert wird? Darf die dann einfach "nur" keine Werbung mehr in Deutschland machen? Und wie soll das im Internet geregelt werden?


----------



## modderfreak (17. Juni 2009)

Turbo2000 am 17.06.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kan mir bitte mal jemand sagen, was die deutsche Rechtsprechung in A zu suchen hat???
> 
> Oder ist das überregional geregelt? D kann doch einem anderen Land nicht vorschreiben, welche Sachen die anbieten dürfen und welchen nicht, oder lieg ich da falsch? Auch wens über das Netz ist. Dann dürfen die Sachen halt nicht eingeführt werden.


Soweit ich das verstehe macht das D ja auch nicht, ich kann mir denken dass die Internetseite einfach für ganz Deutschland von den Providern gesperrt werden wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was hätte das dann eigentlich für Auswirkungen für Leute, die aus Deutschland dort bestellen?
Ich kaufe mir die "ab 18" Spiele nämlich fast überwiegend nur noch bei Gameware.at.


----------



## Boesor (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.06.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hätte das dann eigentlich für Auswirkungen für Leute, die aus Deutschland dort bestellen?
> Ich kaufe mir die "ab 18" Spiele nämlich fast überwiegend nur noch bei Gameware.at.



Wenn man die Seite von hier dann noch erreichen kann, vielleicht nach Altersnachweis oder sowas, werden die dir als erwachsenem die Spiele weiter zuschicken dürfen, keine Frage.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Bei soviel geballter Dummheit frag ich mich ja, ob die Antragsteller es überhaupt schaffen sich ohne fremde Hilfe die Schuhe zuzubinden.

Aber falls die das wirklich ernst meinen, dann werden sie demnächst viel zu tun haben. Immerhin gibt es im globalen Rest des Internets bestimmt noch ein paar Millionen Websites mehr, welche derartige Produkte vertreiben.
Uns kann das ja egal sein.


----------



## Necrolan (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Das ist ein Witz oder. Geht das überhaupt?
Das wäre ja wie wenn man sagen würde alles was aus der Usa,Schweiz,Österreich kommt darf nicht mehr verkauft werden. Da wir selber diese Produkte haben nur für viel mehr Geld.
Es geht denen nur wieder um die Kohle selbst das Versandhandelhaus Amazon Deutschland, bietet uncut und Importe an, ach ja ich vergaß das ist ja in Deutschland und da zahlt man ja bekanntlich Steuern.
Habe die nichts besseres zu tun?


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dieses Jahr sind Wahlen.

Geht wählen, sofern ihr dazu befugt seid. Und wählt Die Piraten, oder meinetwegen die Linke, um ein Zeichen für die "etablierten" Parteien zu setzen.


----------



## lemming71 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wie schön, dass man jegliche Sperre ja bekanntermaßen umgehen kann udn die Herren Blockwarte in der Regierung davon keine Peilung haben. Sollen sie im Glauben bleiben was Gutes getan zu haben. Und notfalls, wenn es denn gar nicht anders geht, gibt es ja noch Quellen im Netz die einem die Ganze Sache notfalls umsonst in die "Hand drücken"...


----------



## Abbadon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 17.06.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hätte das dann eigentlich für Auswirkungen für Leute, die aus Deutschland dort bestellen?
> Ich kaufe mir die "ab 18" Spiele nämlich fast überwiegend nur noch bei Gameware.at.



Vor ein paar Tagen ging ja die Sache um, das man sich strafbar macht, wenn man sogenannte "Stop-Seiten" besucht und das ja dann in letzter Minute gekippt wurde. Jetzt hab ich von jemandem gehört, das die Klausel heimlich ins Gesetz integriert wurde, d.h. sollte Gameware.at gesperrt werden, macht sich jeder Besucher strafbar, weil er eine sogenannte "Stop-Seite" besucht.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				seech am 17.06.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn genau, wenn eine Internetseite indiziert wird? Darf die dann einfach "nur" keine Werbung mehr in Deutschland machen? Und wie soll das im Internet geregelt werden?



ganz einfach
Keine Werbung mehr in Deutschland
Seite verschwindet aus den Ergebnissen der Suchmaschinen. Hat definitiv massive Auswirkungen auf Händler, die sich auf den Versand nach Deutschland spezialisiert haben

Grundlage für das Vorgehen ist das Verbot des Versandhandels für indizierte Medien


----------



## Garry82 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich schätze mal es läuft so ab: Die Website kommt auf den deutschen Index und landet umgehend in unserer schönenen neuen Internetsperre! Dann kommt Amazon Uk und der Rest. So war es sicher von Anfang an geplant eine bayrische Schläferzelle verschärft den Jugendschutz um uns vor Killerspielen zu schützen und eine andere Zelle kümmert sich um die Internetzensur.


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

naja was solls die die nun bei gameware.at einkaufen kaufen weiterhin bei einen ein!
und durch foren spricht sich das schon rum wo man spiele kaufen kann!
und selbst dann gibts noch www.gamesonly.at


----------



## Laton (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Auf dem Index? Ist mir doch egal. 
Ich werde die Seite wie gehabt empfehlen.

Die haben wohl noch nicht begriffen wie das Internet funktioniert. 
Wie zb. wollen die Google Adwords zensieren oder nicht deutsche Seiten über die ich Werbung anschaue.
Das ist ein Versuch, Macht auf Gameware.at über Selbstzensur auszuüben.


Auf jeden hasse ich diese Machtpolitiker und wünsche ihnen alles schlechte und einen möglichst negativen, schlimmen, schlimmen "Umbruch" für sie . - Der auch bestimmt zu ihrer Lebzeit kommen wird.

PS.:
Wieso siedelt die COMPUTEC MEDIA AG nicht vollständig auf so eine freie Insel um?

Viele andere Firmen die zb Kopierprogs herstellen, haben diesen Schritt schon getan.
Die Belegschaft kann ja hier im Auftrag der Firma weiterarbeiten, jedoch ganz frei und ohne Angst vor dem Staatsapparat zu haben.


----------



## Rookster (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Soweit ich das von der KJM-Webseite entnehmen kann, ist das eine Kommission der Landesmedienanstalten (!), die vor allem auf den Jugendschutz bei Privatsendern achten?
Bin ich der einzige, der da wieder konservative Landespolitiker-Agitation á la "Krimonologisches Institut Niedersachsen" riecht?
Also CDU, Kirchenvertreter  und "Frontal"-Redakteure versuchen's durch die Hintertür...


----------



## crackajack (17. Juni 2009)

> daß der Versender auf seiner Webseite Spiele feilbietet, die nach deutschem Recht, indiziert sind.


Genaugenommen bietet gameware auch Spiele an die verboten sind, und zumindest bei Spielen mit Hakenkreuzen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie das in Österreich dürfen. Im Abzeichengesetz und seinen Ausnahmen wird nämlich kaum auf Spiele eingegangen, denn das ist von 1980...


----------



## Schredder (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich frag mich ja was passiert wenn man einfach nen anderen DNS Server einstellt um sich einzuloggen und dann bei gamesware.at bestellt. Liefern die dann trotzdem noch nach (good?) old Germany aus oder stehn dann irgendwann die Bullen vor meiner Haustür und knüppeln mich nieder um mich zu verhaften? Ich hab doch eine Abneigung gegen -reale- Gewalt. *Angst hab in Deutschland zu leben*


----------



## Titato (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

boah zum teufel mit den politikern...ich werd weiter bestellen fu


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Schredder am 17.06.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich ja was passiert wenn man einfach nen anderen DNS Server einstellt um sich einzuloggen und dann bei gamesware.at bestellt. Liefern die dann trotzdem noch nach (good?) old Germany aus oder stehn dann irgendwann die Bullen vor meiner Haustür und knüppeln mich nieder um mich zu verhaften? Ich hab doch eine Abneigung gegen -reale- Gewalt. *Angst hab in Deutschland zu leben*




Noch hat das NICHTS mit der dns Sperre der guten Zensursula zu tun ! Die Indizierung bedeutet, dass die Webseite aus der Trefferliste deiner Suchmaschinen gefiltert wird. Dies wird schon seit Jahren so gemacht. 
Das lustige ist eigentlich dass die Indexliste nicht eingesehen werden darf. Eine Veröffentlichung der Liste mit indizierten Webseiten ist verboten. Nur woher soll ich dann wissen ob ich zu der Seite verlinken darf oder nicht ?


----------



## Vidaro (17. Juni 2009)

crackajack am 17.06.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > daß der Versender auf seiner Webseite Spiele feilbietet, die nach deutschem Recht, indiziert sind.
> 
> 
> Genaugenommen bietet gameware auch Spiele an die verboten sind, und zumindest bei Spielen mit Hakenkreuzen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie das in Österreich dürfen. Im Abzeichengesetz und seinen Ausnahmen wird nämlich kaum auf Spiele eingegangen, denn das ist von 1980...



es gibt keine verbotenen Spiele!
selbst beschlagnahmte spiele sind nicht verboten da man sie noch kaufen darf!
nur der verkäufer macht sich strafbar allerdings nur wenn man es ihm sicher nachweisen kann


----------



## Weird_Sheep (17. Juni 2009)

System am 17.06.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Großartig der abgebildete Brief.
Die Jungs wollen doch das Telemedium www*2*.gameware.at indizieren. Da wird der Loadbalancer aber sicher was traurig sein, wenn er eine seiner Subdomänen weggenommen bekommt. Aber dafür dürfte, wenn man sich genau dran hält, gameware.at nicht betroffen sein und könnte damit weiter bei Google und Co gelistet bleiben. Diese Internetausdrucker, herrlich.


----------



## alep (17. Juni 2009)

Bayern spinnt...


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juni 2009)

Es wird eh nicht zu einem Verbot kommen. Immerhin hat Gameware die Möglichkeit ihre Seite nachzubessern. Das bedeutet, dass dt. Käufer demnächst nachweisen müssen, dass sie 18 Jahre alt sind wenn sie ab18-Titel kaufen wollen. Genauso werden dt. Käufern auch keine beschlagnahmten Titel mehr verkauft. Wenn Gameware das hinbekommt kann denen keiner mehr was, auch keine dt. Politiker.


----------



## Hurric4n3x666 (17. Juni 2009)

bin ich froh nicht in deutschland zu leben, hab mir heute beim LIBRO, Left 4 dead uncut weglegen lassen lol


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juni 2009)

Freezeman am 17.06.2009 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> […] nachzubessern. Das bedeutet, dass dt. Käufer demnächst nachweisen müssen […]


Äh, ja klar.  Das meinen vielleicht die Politiker, aber im Grund wird GW einen feuchten Furz auf die „Indizierung“ geben und sich kaum in Österreich(!) dt. Gesetze aufzwängen lassen.

Oder wie es auf schnittberichte.net (ehemals .dt, wurde aber auch indiziert) so formuliert wurde:


> Die Auswirkungen einer Indizierung halten sich in Grenzen. Gameware.at ist eine österreichische Firma, für die eine Indizierung in Deutschland keinerlei Folgen haben wird. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist weiterhin möglich. Das Besuchen der Seite aus Deutschland auch. Selbst für Deutsche macht die Indizierung keinen Unterschied. Ihre unzensierten Spiele können deutsche Kunden weiterhin bei Gameware.at bestellen, ohne dass sie irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben.



Aber interessantes Detail aus der SB-News:


> Im Gegensatz zu indizierten Filmen und Spielen gibt es für indizierte Internetseiten aber eine Besonderheit. Sie werden nicht im BPJM Report gelistet, die Indizierung bleibt geheim. Eine ärgerliche Konsequenz ist auch, dass sich einige Suchmaschinen, z.B. Google, verpflichtet haben, ihre Suchergebnisse zu zensieren. So können von der BPJM indizierte Seiten nicht mehr gefunden werden. Sie werden einfach totgeschwiegen.


http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1438


----------



## BassiSchwarz (17. Juni 2009)

Scheinbar gibt es in Deutschland keine wichtigeren Probleme.   

Da die Maßnahme aber keine Folgen hat, ist es mir prinzipiell egal. Ich hab Gameware eh bei meinen Bookmarks gespeichert.   
Und falls sie da doch irgendwann mal ein Stoppschild hinsetzen, würde mich das auch nicht hindern. Konsequenzen hätte das ohnehin keine, zumal ich es ja dann umgehen könnte. 

Man sollte die deutsche Jugend lieber vor den deutschen Politikern schützen. Die demonstrieren ja durch ihr Handeln andauernd wie weit der Verfall der Moral schon voran geschritten ist.


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juni 2009)

Nali_WarCow am 17.06.2009 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 17.06.2009 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn sie weiterhin auch dt. Käufer haben wollen ist das aber eine nicht allzu schwerwiegende Option. 
Gut, ich weiß aber auch nicht was passiert wenn die Seite trotzdem indiziert wird. Ich hoffe mal nicht aufs Stoppschild.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

Freezeman am 17.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie weiterhin auch dt. Käufer haben wollen ist das aber eine nicht allzu schwerwiegende Option.
> Gut, ich weiß aber auch nicht was passiert wenn die Seite trotzdem indiziert wird. Ich hoffe mal nicht aufs Stoppschild.



Du kannst keine Webseite so umbauen, dass sie legal indizierte Medien verkaufen darf. Der Versandweg ist im Gesetz ausgeschlossen !

EDIT: etwas undeutlich formuliert 
man darf keine indizierten Medien über den Versand nach Deutschland einführen. So ist das gemeint gewesen


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2009)

FrodoBeutlin am 17.06.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst keine Webseite so umbauen, dass sie legal indizierte Medien verkaufen darf. Der Versandweg ist im Gesetz ausgeschlossen !




falsch.
es gibt zahlreiche dt. versender, zb okaysoft, die dies tun.


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 17.06.2009 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> FrodoBeutlin am 17.06.2009 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin so frei und sekundiere:



			
				Auszug aus dem Jugenschutzgesetz schrieb:
			
		

> § 15 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 und 5 JuSchG
> 
> Kein Verkauf am Kiosk; Beschränkungen im Versandhandel!
> Indizierte Medien dürfen nicht angeboten, verkauft, verliehen oder vorrätig gehalten werden
> ...



Im Umkehrschluss heißt das natürlich, wenn ein Versandhändler dafür sorgt, dass keine Minderjährigen bei ihm bestellen können, steht einem Handel mit indizierter Ware nichts im Wege!

Bitte nicht immer soviel Halbwissen in Foren posten! Danke.


----------



## nasskalt (17. Juni 2009)

FrodoBeutlin am 17.06.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 17.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<Wikipedia>
Sie dürfen nicht mehr beworben werden und nicht im Versandhandel vertrieben werden, es sei denn, es werden Vorkehrungen getroffen, um sicherzustellen, dass der Kunde mindestens 18 Jahre alt ist.</Wikipedia>
"Eigenhändige Zustellung" reicht wohl schon, zur Not müsste man das Post-Ident-Verfahren nutzen. Okay-Soft hat damit bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

Spassbremse am 17.06.2009 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht immer soviel Halbwissen in Foren posten! Danke.



siehe mein EDIT
ich bezog mich auf den Versandhandel aus dem Ausland. Um den Handelt es sich in diesem Fall. Theoretisch könnte der Zoll heute schon Sendungen beschlagnahmen."Für einen deutschen Konsumenten wird die Gesetzeslage auf verschiedene Arten offenbar. So darf er zum einen keine indizierten Medien auf dem Wege des Versands einführen (ein derartiges Versandverbot gilt nur in Deutschland; § 4 Absatz 3 GjSM)." http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indizierung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juni 2009)

Freezeman am 17.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe mal nicht aufs Stoppschild.


Was ja auch eine so unüberwindbare Hürde ist.... 

Aber vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung aller Probleme. Es werden einfach mehr Schilder im Internet benötigt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2009)

FrodoBeutlin am 17.06.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 17.06.2009 20:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auch das stimmt nicht, auch wenn der gesetzeswortlaut (dazu später noch eine anmerkung*), das vermuten lässt:
versandhandel im sinne des betreffenden gesetzes liegt nicht vor, wenn eine wirksame altersverifkation (eben post- ident) durchgeführt wurde. 
das ist richterecht, kann man also anhand der blossen lektüre des gesetzes nicht wissen.   

jetzt noch zu dem *: das gjsm existiert nicht mehr, die regelungen sind jetzt im juschg zu finden.


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juni 2009)

Nali_WarCow am 17.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 17.06.2009 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol*


----------



## silencer1 (17. Juni 2009)

Dann spielen wir in Zukunft nur noch solche Spiele:

http://www.amazon.de/Midway-Games-GmbH-Oktoberfest/dp/B001UG4VKS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1245264941&sr=8-1


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

silencer1 am 17.06.2009 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann spielen wir in Zukunft nur noch solche Spiele:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Midway-Games-GmbH-Oktoberfest/dp/B001UG4VKS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1245264941&sr=8-1



zumindest die bayrischen jugendschützer sollten damit keine probleme haben


----------



## Pyri (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde das weiterhin unvorstellbar
Aus Österreich
Dass noch eine Frist gesetzt wird so überhaupt


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2009)

tja
dann auch alle mal Fleisig die CDU abwählen gehn

aber die SED Nachfolgepartei-Nachfolgepartei wählen?
naja, also ich wähl besser die Piraten


----------



## satchmo (17. Juni 2009)

Spassbremse am 17.06.2009 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nicht immer soviel Halbwissen in Foren posten! Danke.



Absolut richtig. Die Sicherstellung, dass der Empfänger = Besteller ist und dass dieser es persönlich entgegen nimmt reicht aus. Dafür gibt es mehrere Verfahren; Post-Ident, persönliche Nachname usw.


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (17. Juni 2009)

omg .. wie die sich wieder aufregen.. wer solche spiele haben will bekommt die auch. egal wie!!


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. Juni 2009)

Enisra am 17.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> tja
> 
> 
> aber die SED Nachfolgepartei-Nachfolgepartei wählen?



Welche Partei meinst Du?


----------



## baiR (17. Juni 2009)

Die werden wohl immer krasser.
Das muss wohl reichen, wenn sie die Spiele in Deutschland nicht mehr bewerben dürfen.
Ich weiß nur dass sich dadurch die Anzahl der Raupkopierer erhöhen wird, denn wenn man die Spiele nicht legal erwerben kann dann muss man sie aus den Inet ziehen.   

Die Budenrepublik kann mich mal, ich fahre dann in Zukunft halt immer über die Grenze nach Holland und kaufe mir die Spiele da, ich muss ja nur ne halbe Stunde mitn Zug dorthin fahren.


----------



## Mothman (17. Juni 2009)

baiR am 17.06.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nur dass sich dadurch die Anzahl der Raupkopierer erhöhen wird, denn ...


Was meinst du, wo die ganzen Schmetterlinge herkommen? Glaubst du, das sind alles Originale?


----------



## baiR (17. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 17.06.2009 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 17.06.2009 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich mir bei dieser Frage dumm vorkomme aber was meinst du damit?


----------



## Rakyr (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich hab ja gewusst dass es früher oder später irgendwie auf AT übergreift... echt krank...


----------



## Mothman (17. Juni 2009)

baiR am 17.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mir bei dieser Frage dumm vorkomme aber was meinst du damit?


1. Dumm ist nur, wer Dummes tut!

2. Das ist eine Raupe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3. Das ist ein Räuber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bernder (17. Juni 2009)

Da rollt die Lawine los!
Ich glaube jetzt geben sich alle gegenseitig die Klinke in die Hand. Und ehe man sich versieht ist das freie Internet Geschichte in Deutschland.

Ich find das auch ziemlich arrogant das diese Deutsche Institution eine rechtskonforme ausländische Seite dazu auffordert Maßnahmen zur Zensierung zu ergreifen. Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemliche Frechheit!


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (17. Juni 2009)

omg..die haben echt nichts besseres zu tun -.-

selbst wenn die es schaffen...gibt es noch tausend andere Möglichkeiten


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 17.06.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dumm ist nur, wer Dummes tut!
> 
> 2. Das ist eine Raupe:
> 
> 3. Das ist ein Räuber:



ymmd    


eine Frage: Wenn diese Indizierung durchgeht, müssen dann nicht konsequenterweise alle anderen Shopping Seiten im Ausland indiziert werden, welche indizierte Medien im Angebot haben? Denn die meisten bieten keinen Altersnachweis nach deutschem Recht an.


----------



## Elbart (17. Juni 2009)

Pyri am 17.06.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das weiterhin unvorstellbar
> Aus Österreich
> Dass noch eine Frist gesetzt wird so überhaupt


Was findest du unvorstellbar?



			
				xotoxic242 am 17.06.2009 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Enisra am 17.06.2009 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die "Die Linke" formerly known as "PDS"/"WASG"(?) formerly known as "SED".


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juni 2009)

bernder am 17.06.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das auch ziemlich arrogant das diese Deutsche Institution eine rechtskonforme ausländische Seite dazu auffordert Maßnahmen zur Zensierung zu ergreifen. Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemliche Frechheit!


Das zeigt doch nur, dass die dt. Politik ziemliche Probleme hat ein Killerspielverbot in Dtl. durchzusetzen solange es einen nicht regulierten ausländischen Versandhandel gibt. Jetzt wollen sie den anscheinend bekanntesten ausländischen Onlineversender dazu bringen ihnen nicht dazwischen zu funken.

Ich denke, dass es richtungsweisend sein wird was bei diesem Indizierungsverfahren rauskommt.


----------



## Fubui (17. Juni 2009)

Das ist so krass mit der Politik... und wir können fast nichts machen .. es geht ja nicht nur um die Sperrung sondern  um die Zensur. von wegen Freiheit & Co. Ich finde es schon richtig, das die "Kinder"  nicht mit  Gewaltspielen in Kontakt kommen. Aber für alle verbieten?!

Das ist nicht ok


----------



## schafoO (17. Juni 2009)

Es ist ein antrag..
es gibt mehr als genug leute in jedem amt die nicht von bildem aktionismus beeinflussbar ist.
abwarten...


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. Juni 2009)

> eine Frage: Wenn diese Indizierung durchgeht, müssen dann nicht konsequenterweise alle anderen Shopping Seiten im Ausland indiziert werden, welche indizierte Medien im Angebot haben? Denn die meisten bieten keinen Altersnachweis nach deutschem Recht an.




Man denke an die vielen offiziellen .com-Websites großer Publisher und Studios, die Trailer, Demos, Screenshots etc. von Spielen anbieten, die in Deutschland indiziert sind... Oder an amazon.com. Oder amazon.co.uk.

Konsequent zu Ende gedacht, würde ich vermuten: Die Mauer kommt wieder.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Pit0786 (17. Juni 2009)

Petra_Froehlich am 17.06.2009 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > eine Frage: Wenn diese Indizierung durchgeht, müssen dann nicht konsequenterweise alle anderen Shopping Seiten im Ausland indiziert werden, welche indizierte Medien im Angebot haben? Denn die meisten bieten keinen Altersnachweis nach deutschem Recht an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein gedanke .....
Es macht mich richtig wütend soetwas zulesen ....
Es kommt mir langsam vor als wolle man eine Diktatur in und um (EU) Deutschland schaffen.

Studieen gebühren einführen und ausländische seiten Indizieren wollen, ebenso Seiten zusperren die keine Kinderpornographischen Inhalte anbietet, zeigt den weg der eingeschlagen wurde .... Wenn das so weiter geht greif ich zur Fackel. Langsam aber sicher geht das ganze zuweit.


Mfg mit säuerlichen grüßen ein Pit


----------



## Occulator (17. Juni 2009)

Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber ich würde mir mal ein neues Layout für die Quickpolls wünschen, die sind doch recht unübersichtlich 

btw: Ich vermisse die Antwort  "Ja, bei gameware.at"


----------



## baiR (17. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 17.06.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> baiR am 17.06.2009 21:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sry, muss immer noch passen.


----------



## PostalDude83 (17. Juni 2009)

Jap, hab auch schon oft dort bestellt. Bald haben wir den Zustand der Chinesen erreicht, olé.


----------



## Lion2k7 (17. Juni 2009)

Ach bei dem Shop muss man ja noch Zollgebühren zahlen...^^


----------



## ichmusssagen (17. Juni 2009)

es ist nunmal verboten spiele, die auf dem index stehen, in deutsschland offen zu bewerben.
man darf die nicht "ganz" verbotenen spiele zwar kaufen, aber sozusagen nur auf eigeninitiative.
gamesware.at bewirbt aber spiele sogar so, dass mit dem slogan "indiziert" (http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Left+4+Dead+UNCUT+INDIZIERT)
geworben wird! das finde ich alles andere als "koscher". eine deutsche website könnte man also auffordern das zu lassen.
aber da hat man aus deutscher sicht meines erachtens keine handhabe, sonst müsste man vermutlich eine riesige zensurwelle starten (was man ja auch gerne täte in gewissen kreisen). man sollte sich langsam mal bei all dem eu und globalisierungsbeweihreuchern überlegen, ob man nicht gerade im bereich medien eine einheitliche linie finden sollte, zumindest eu-weit. wie wenn das so ein problem wäre. alles andere ist jedenfalls lächerlich im internetzeitalter!


----------



## AcIDburst (17. Juni 2009)

Die Auswertung unten bedarf keiner Worte


----------



## Elbart (17. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesware.at bewirbt aber spiele sogar so, dass mit dem slogan "indiziert" (http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Left+4+Dead+UNCUT+INDIZIERT)
> geworben wird! das finde ich alles andere als "koscher".


Das Spiel ist nun mal indiziert und auf der BPjM-Liste. Wenn sie es nicht hinschrieben wird gemosert, wenn sie es hinschreiben wird gemosert.

Und du willst eine einheitliche Linie? Wenn die EU die UNO-Definition von "Kind" (unter 1 übernimmt (was schon im Raum steht und mWn vor der Umsetzung steht), kannst getrost "Tschüss" zu allen guten Spielen sagen. Dann heißt es Casual Gaming 24/7.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (17. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte sich langsam mal bei all dem eu und globalisierungsbeweihreuchern überlegen, ob man nicht gerade im bereich medien eine einheitliche linie finden sollte, zumindest eu-weit. wie wenn das so ein problem wäre. alles andere ist jedenfalls lächerlich im internetzeitalter!




Und das ist das Problem unserer Politiker. Eine einheitliche Linie für Europa würde hier in Deutschland eine Lockerung bedeuten, denn den meisten EU Ländern geht unser Jugendschutz zu weit. 
Darum lieber nicht vereinheitlichen sondern indizieren und vielleicht irgendwann sperren.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2009)

Elbart am 17.06.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die EU die UNO-Definition von "Kind" (unter 1 übernimmt (was schon im Raum steht und mWn vor der Umsetzung steht), kannst getrost "Tschüss" zu allen guten Spielen sagen. Dann heißt es Casual Gaming 24/7.




das ist ja jetzt auch `ne merkwürdige aussage:
kann denn wirklich nur ein "erwachsenenspiel" ein *gutes* spiel sein? 
das hast du wohl kaum so gemeint, oder?


----------



## Memphis11 (17. Juni 2009)

Ist ja nur mehr lächerlich was in deutschland so alles auf dem index landet, im übrigen ist das ganau der Game shop wo ich immer meine spiele kaufe, da gibt es doch nur den einen in IBK, oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## Freezeman (17. Juni 2009)

Elbart am 17.06.2009 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollte denn unbedingt hingeschrieben werden, dass ein Spiel indiziert ist? Für mich ist das auch nicht mehr als Werbung. Aber darum gehts hier auch nicht. Hier gehts darum ob sich ausländische Onlineversender dem deutschen Recht unterordnen sollen wenn sie Ware nach Dtl. versenden bzw. wenn dt. Kunden bestellen wollen.


----------



## bombastico (17. Juni 2009)

was soll denn das bitteschön???? Soweit ich weiss darf man indizierte Spiele als Volljähriger kaufen, und sie dürfen auch verkauft, nur halt nicht beworben werden...
Wo kommen wir denn eigentlich noch hin???!?


----------



## Memphis11 (17. Juni 2009)

Mich wundert das der game shop in den news hier landet, der ist nicht mal besonders groß  ich wußte nicht das der laden so gut läuft   aber Gameware.at gibt es nur einen, so kann man sich täuschen.


----------



## Laton (17. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 17.06.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nur mehr lächerlich was in deutschland so alles auf dem index landet, im übrigen ist das ganau der Game shop wo ich immer meine spiele kaufe, da gibt es doch nur den einen in IBK, oder sehe ich das falsch



Hier, eine Liste von vielen:
http://www.mydealz.de/1683/wie-und-wo-kauft-man-guenstig-videospiele/

Ansonsten
http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/
http://ich.waehlepiraten.de/ausfuellhilfe
Einigen Bundesländern fehlen noch Unterschriften


----------



## Prime85 (17. Juni 2009)

Das ist schon ein starkes Stück, was in letzter Zeit für Forderungen laut werden. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn alles zensiert und verboten wird. Nichts gegen Jugendschutz aber als Erwachsener darf man doch wohl noch Spiele im Ausland oder unter der Ladentheke erwerben. Wenn das durchgesetzt wird, dann ist das eine große Frechheit und dann müsste man ja auch sämtliche Seiten der Publisher und Entwickler auf den Index setzen (wie schon von Petra Fröhlich geschrieben).

Und über die DDR wurde immer geschimpft, wenn es so weitergeht dann haben wir in ein paar Jahren ähnliche Einschränkungen und Verbote wie damals.

Bis auf eine Ausnahme habe ich mich zwar bis jetzt immer mit den USK-18-Versionen zufrieden gegeben aber ich habe mich auch schon schlau gemacht wo ich ungeschnittene Spiele erwerben kann. Denn ein Spiel auf das ich warte (Dead Island) wird garantiert stark gekürzt oder gar nicht in Deutschland erscheinen.

PS: 


			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung aller Probleme. Es werden einfach mehr Schilder im Internet benötigt.


Das ist ja mal echt lustig


----------



## NLR (17. Juni 2009)

Da stelle ich mir doch glatt die Frage: Warum ist bei Amazon.uk die BPJM noch nicht auf diesen Dreh gekommen? Da kann man auch indizierte und sogar in Deutschland beschlagnahmte Spiele bestellen. Wäre gespannt wie die EU im Sinne des freien Binnenmarktes reagieren würde.

Lieber erstmal mit einem kleinen probieren? Oder hat gameware nur nicht die richtigen Politiker ges...., ähm ausreichend Lobbyarbeit geleistet?


----------



## Memphis11 (17. Juni 2009)

Auf der startseite von Gameware.at steht e schon was zu dem schwachsinn hier , nur so nebenbei 
Edit 
Also so langsam scheint es wirklich so als drehn sie in deutschland den spielehahn zu und für alle bleibt am ende nur mehr Lego Indianer Jones übrig, aber wer weiß, vllt wird das in nächster zeit auch noch indiziert 
Edit
Mit dem schwachsinn hier, ist natürlich nicht PCG gemeint


----------



## Exar-K (18. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Left+4+Dead+UNCUT+INDIZIERT)


Ist L4D uncut nicht mittlerweile sogar beschlagnahmt?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)gamesware.at bewirbt aber spiele sogar so, dass mit dem slogan "indiziert" (http://www2.gameware.at/info/space/Left+4+Dead+UNCUT+INDIZIERT)
> geworben wird!




und? wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Elbart (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

1) Die Seiten- und Namensindizierung (auf sowas muss man mal kommen) ist sinnlos, das es ja um die versendeten Güter geht, und gefährlich, siehe Zensur-Uschi.

2) Der Streitpunkt bzgl. der Altersprüfung ist ein Mangel in der Gesetzgebung. Ein deutsches Gesetz kann nicht ausländische Versender zwingen, eine Altersverifikation durchzuführen. Wegen des freien Warenverkehrs würde auch keine Zollkontrolle helfen.

3) Das einzige, dass mMn helfen könnte, wäre eine EU-Richtline, die vorschreibt, dass ein Versender eine Altersverifikation durchführen muss, wenn ein Produkt in ein Land versendet wird, in dem es unter einer Altersbeschränkung steht.

Dass das ein bürokratischer Aufwand ist, und sämtliche Versender sich quasi im Wochentakt über neue Klassifikationen informieren müssten, liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## Huskyboy (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 17.06.2009 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.06.2009 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist ja nur die seite verboten, nicht die firma selbst

ist dann nur schwierig, da die firma ja gameware.at heißt und die website auch..


----------



## aimheld (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nette Werbung für Gameware.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es sehr interessant, dass sowas immer unter dem Deckmantel des Jugendschutzes geführt wird. Hat eigentlich von denen mal jemand daran gedacht, dass es nicht nur Kinder und Jugendliche auf der Welt gibt?   

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass es einem erwachsenen Menschen immer mehr erschwert wird, dass er an seine Spiele herankommt, die für ihn bestimmt sind.

Würde es bestimmte Online-Shops nicht geben, dann würde man doch an manche Spiele gar nicht mehr herankommen. Gut, es heißt immer, indizierte Spiele würde es unter der Ladentheke geben, aber wieviele Läden machen denn das überhaupt? Nur die Allerwenigsten.

Also bleibt einem meist nur die Bestellung aus dem Ausland. Bei Amazon kann man ja auch ab 18 Spiele bestellen, aber das ist immer mega umständlich.

Erstens mal kosten solche Spiele extra und zweitens ist das Ganze eine Tortur.
Ich hab einmal ein ab 18 Spiel bei Amazon bestellt: Das kam mit einem extra Lieferservice, meine Schwester wollte das entgegennehmen, durfte sie aber nicht. Das, obwohl sie schon 38 ist   
Also musste ich selbst das Paket entgegennehmen, meinen Ausweis vorzeigen und dann noch unterschreiben, dass ich volljährig bin. Im Ausweis muss übrigens exakt das stehen, was man auch bei Amazon angegeben hat. Hat jemand einen zweiten Vornamen oder ähnliches und hat das bei der Amazonbestellung nicht angegeben, kriegt er das Paket auch nicht.

Also mal ehrlich, ich kam mir da vor wie ein Schwerverbrecher, der gerade irgendwelche heiße Ware bestellt hat. Das war mir einfach zu dämlich und seitdem hab ich alle meine ab18 Spiele nur noch bei Gameware bestellt.

Aber das Ganze passt aufs Bürokratieland-Deutschland wie die Faust auf's Auge. Warum auch einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht.


----------



## SMB_Horny (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Man sind die dämlich. Das wollen die doch bestimmt mittels Eingriffen in die DNS Server regeln. Dann such ich mir einfach einen im Ausland und beziehe die IP von dort. Genauso sinnlos wie diese Kinderprono-Sperren.
Aber lustig ist, dass sie dort aktiv werden, denn die tausenden Seiten mit Privat-Pornos wurden bisher wohl nicht gesperrt. Jedenfalls hat man darüber nix gehört. So sieht Jugendschutz also in DE aus.


----------



## anjuna80 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 18.06.2009 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ja nur die seite verboten, nicht die firma selbst
> 
> ist dann nur schwierig, da die firma ja gameware.at heißt und die website auch..



Die Auswirkungen halten sich in Grenzen. Die Webseite darf weiterhin ganz normal besucht werden, ebenso bleibt der Spieleversand uneingeschränkt möglich.
Lediglich darf die Internetseite keine Werbung mehr schalten, und z.B. Google wirft keine Treffer mehr für die indizierte Internetseite aus. Die Seite soll halt totgeschwiegen werden.


----------



## Pwned666 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Stasi 2.0

Deutschland wird das neue China... und die Chinesische Politik verachte ich.

Jetzt versucht man wohl alle möglichen Quellen wo man Spiele ab 18 kaufen kann zu verstecken. Dadurch erhöht sich das Downloaden von Spielen wodurch sie wieder nen neuen Grund haben das Internet zu zensieren.

Wir sind ja alles Terroristen und potenzielle Amok Läufer.
http://www.dubistterrorist.de/

Armes Deutschland
Hoffentlich wachen die Deutschen Bürger mal so langsam auf... aber wenn man sich die Wahlen so anschaut merkt man nichts davon.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.06.2009 06:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ehrlich, ich kam mir da vor wie ein Schwerverbrecher, der gerade irgendwelche heiße Ware bestellt hat. Das war mir einfach zu dämlich und seitdem hab ich alle meine ab18 Spiele nur noch bei Gameware bestellt.
> 
> Aber das Ganze passt aufs Bürokratieland-Deutschland wie die Faust auf's Auge. Warum auch einfach, wenn's kompliziert geht.


Es heißt ja nicht ohne Grund "Eigenhändig", die Erklärung des Wortes ergibt sich im Grunde von selbst.

Warum du dich jetzt darüber aufregst versteh ich nicht wirklich.

Wenn der Postbote kommt & du bist nicht da, dann wirds eben wieder zur Post mitgenommen und dort, ich glaube es sind sieben Tage, für dich aubewahrt.

Dann stiefelst du eben mit deinem Ausweis zur Post & fertig ist. :-o


----------



## N-Traxx (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wie will man den eine Webseite Indizieren ?     

Darf die dann nur noch unter der Theke angesehen werden ? *g*


----------



## hexahate-com (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 18.06.2009 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.06.2009 06:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, soweit ich das - bei meinem ersten und letzten Versuch, ein FSK18-Feemchen bei Amazon zu bestellen - mitbekommen habe, wird das nicht mit der Post/DHL geschickt, sondern mit einem anderen Lieferanten, der nicht überall Depots hat. Dann muss man da hinfahren oder einen alternativen Liefertermin aushandeln usw. usw. usw. ... war mir auch zu stressig, also ging der Streifen wieder zurück.

Bei Okaysoft.de läuft das besser - die verschicken das nämlich mit der Post/DHL. Allerdings kostet die "eigenhändige Zustellung" 2,50 EUR extra. :-/


----------



## Prime85 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal auf Schnittberichte.com nachgeschaut und die schreiben folgendes zu den Konsequenzen:


> Die Auswirkungen einer Indizierung halten sich in Grenzen. Gameware.at ist eine österreichische Firma, für die eine Indizierung in Deutschland keinerlei Folgen haben wird. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist weiterhin möglich. Das Besuchen der Seite aus Deutschland auch. Selbst für Deutsche macht die Indizierung keinen Unterschied. Ihre unzensierten Spiele können deutsche Kunden weiterhin bei Gameware.at bestellen, ohne dass sie irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu indizierten Filmen und Spielen gibt es für indizierte Internetseiten aber eine Besonderheit. Sie werden nicht im BPJM Report gelistet, die Indizierung bleibt geheim. Eine ärgerliche Konsequenz ist auch, dass sich einige Suchmaschinen, z.B. Google, verpflichtet haben, ihre Suchergebnisse zu zensieren. So können von der BPJM indizierte Seiten nicht mehr gefunden werden. Sie werden einfach totgeschwiegen. Betroffen ist davon unter anderem bereits die Seite Cyber Pirates.


----------



## Fightin4Evil (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				hexahate-com am 18.06.2009 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 18.06.2009 08:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupps, stimmt genau. Hab damals CoD4 über Amazon bestellt. Angabe war, dass der Mann vom Paketdienst (genau: DPD, mit denen verschickt Amazon.de "eigenhändige" Sendungen) zwischen 8.00 und 12.00 Uhr da ist. Er kam allerdings irgendwann gegen 13.00 Uhr und ich war nicht mehr da. Er hat aber einen Zettel da gelassen... Ergebnis: 01379 - Hotline anrufen, fragen wo das Paket ist. Zum Depot fahren, das über 40 km (!!) entfernt war, um es dann da abholen zu können. Mehrkosten inkl. Sprit waren dann ca. 15,- €. Plus den Zuschlag für "eigenhändig" habe ich beim Release für die Steelbook - Edition also knapp 65,- € bezahlt.. :/

War für mich auch das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich bei Amazon einen USK - 18 - Titel gekauft hab.


----------



## X3niC (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

OMG das ist so traurig ich liebe diese seite:
Left 4 Dead wurde da bestellt weil ich die schnitte in der deutschen version einfach lächerlich fand.
Auf Zombies schiessen und blut sehen darf ich aber ich darf nicht sehen wie sie zu boden fallen-.-


----------



## wickedinsane (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

okaysoft und gut! da bestelle ich seit jahren und hatte nie (!) probleme mit Ü18 titeln. Schnell und zuverlässig, absolut empfehlenswert (und diese nette stimme...)

Die Medien müssen frei zugänglich bleiben - eine indizierung von gameware.at ist wäre Frechheit und ein weitere Schritt in Richtung totale Kontrolle!


----------



## Darquerus (18. Juni 2009)

In dem Beitrag wird Deutschland schon mit China verglichen, bezüglich einer Zensur des Internets.

http://www2.gameware.at/info/spaces/gameware/tags/Alles+verboten


----------



## baiR (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 18.06.2009 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.06.2009 06:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muss ich Rabowke recht geben, ich finde das gut so.
Ich habe vorgestern endlich mein Gehäuse, was ich hier bei PC Games gewonnen habe geschickt bekommen und da musste ich nur auf so einen lächerlichen Gerät unterschreiben, bei dem jeder andere Arsch hätte auch mit meinen Namen unterschreiben können denn meine Unterschrift kann man mit der auf den Gerät nicht vergleichen denn beim Gerät kann man nur mit Krigelkragelschrift unterschreiben.
Musste noch nicht einmal meinen Ausweis vorzeigen, das einzige was ich machen musste war auf den Gerät zu unterschreiben nachdem ich mit "ja" geantwortet habe als der Postbote mich fragte ob ich XY bin.
Also hätte das auch jeder andere im Haus unterschreiben und das Gehäuse behalten können denn man kanns anhand der Unterschrift ja nicht zurückverfolgen weil man nicht richtig auf den Gerät unterschreiben kann.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

Petra_Froehlich am 17.06.2009 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsequent zu Ende gedacht, würde ich vermuten: Die Mauer kommt wieder.



Es ist natürlich schwer, etwas Sachlichkeit in die Diskussion zu bekommen, wenn quasi von höchster Ebene in diesem Forum solch ein, mit Verlaub, Blödsinn kommt.

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Fightin4Evil am 18.06.2009 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hexahate-com am 18.06.2009 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazon verschickt aktuell auch mit DHL die ab 18 eigenhändig Artikel.


----------



## baiR (18. Juni 2009)

Boesor am 18.06.2009 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Petra_Froehlich am 17.06.2009 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war doch nicht ernst gemeint, denn ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das sie das ernst meint, so ein V wie Vendetta Szenario in der Zukunft wirds wohl hier nicht geben, man war das ein geiler Film, muss ich mir noch einmal reinziehen.


----------



## cosmo76 (18. Juni 2009)

Also im Moment hat eine Behörde bei einer anderen Behörde etwas beantragt. Passiert ist da noch lange nichts.


----------



## Boesor (18. Juni 2009)

baiR am 18.06.2009 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 18.06.2009 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die Äußerungen der PCG zu Themen dieser Art, die diversen "Aktionen" und die fehlenden Smileys lassen mich da nicht so sicher sein.


----------



## ichmusssagen (18. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 18.06.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 17.06.2009 22:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil damit klar ist, dass deutsche kunden beworben werden sollen, mit einem spiel was nicht beworben werden darf, weils auf dem index steht.
oder glaubst du man bewirbt für österreicher ein spiel, was da erlaubt ist mit der überschrift "indiziert".
ich finde es auch generell total daneben ein spiel damit zu bewerben, dass die gewaltdarstellungen "verboten" sind. dümmer gehts meines erachtens nicht.

dann sollen sie einfach "uncut" drüberschreiben und fertig. darum gehts schließlich, dass man kein spiel haben will, wo rumgeschnitten wurde (siehe fallout 3, ohne patch siehts da ziemlich dämlich aus).


----------



## ichmusssagen (18. Juni 2009)

Prime85 am 18.06.2009 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal auf Schnittberichte.com nachgeschaut und die schreiben folgendes zu den Konsequenzen:
> 
> 
> > Die Auswirkungen einer Indizierung halten sich in Grenzen. Gameware.at ist eine österreichische Firma, für die eine Indizierung in Deutschland keinerlei Folgen haben wird. Der Versand nach Deutschland ist weiterhin möglich. Das Besuchen der Seite aus Deutschland auch. Selbst für Deutsche macht die Indizierung keinen Unterschied. Ihre unzensierten Spiele können deutsche Kunden weiterhin bei Gameware.at bestellen, ohne dass sie irgendwelche Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben.
> ...



also ich finde die aufregung darüber hir im forum eher unverständlich, wenn obiges szenario stimmt.
nun geht es also nur darum, dass der laden in deutschland nicht werben darf? ach gottchen.


----------



## TheMadman (18. Juni 2009)

Dann sollte cyber-pirates.org auch verboten werden. Die verkaufen indizierte Filme! Die Welt ist schrecklich, solche Dinge passieren...


----------



## NeroOne (18. Juni 2009)

"Es war der 24. Dezember, als der Wichser den Kamin hinunterkam, ich hab ihm sein Bart runtergerissen und dem Bastard ins Gesicht geschossen!" "Niewieder...schrie ich...Niewieder!"


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 18.06.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> weil damit klar ist, dass deutsche kunden beworben werden sollen, mit einem spiel was nicht beworben werden darf, weils auf dem index steht.



und noch einmal? na und?
gameware ist ein unternehmen aus österreich und braucht sich dementsprechend nicht an deutsche gesetze zu  halten, darf also bewerben wie und was es will

ein anderes thema ist, dass man sich beim export nach deutschland (sehr wahrscheinlich zumindest , vgl eu- recht) an die hiesigen gesetze halten muss (versand nur an volljährige).
ausserdem hätte man hier, von deutscher seite, bereits längst einschreiten können, passiert ist aber -ganz offensichtlich- nichts.

aber wir sprachen ja nur von der werbung und da sehe ich nun, ich wiederhole mich, wirklich gar kein problem. 
deshalb ist der antrag auf indizierung ein populistischer witz. 



> ich finde es auch generell total daneben ein spiel damit zu bewerben, dass die gewaltdarstellungen "verboten" sind. dümmer gehts meines erachtens nicht.



da kann man sicher drüber streiten, aber so ist halt werbung.


----------



## White-Devil (18. Juni 2009)

wie will man denn eine internetseite indizieren?


----------



## FetterKasten (18. Juni 2009)

Revolution!!!!

wer ist dabei?
mit 500 000 oder so schaffen wir bestimmt endlich den umsturz


----------



## ichmusssagen (18. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 18.06.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 18.06.2009 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie hier im Forum angesprochen wurde bezieht sich die indizierung ja ohnehin nur auf deutschland. in österreich können sie ja weiter werben wie sie wollen. und wenn man in deutschland werben will, dann muss man sich nunmal an deutsche gesetze halten.
oben hatte ich sozusagen einen "beweis" erbracht, dass nicht nur in deutschland geworben wird, sondern auch die deutschen das hauptzielpublikum der werbung darstellen.

wie gesagt, die indizierung bedeutet, dass sie in deutschland nicht werben dürfen. die seite ist weiterhin für deutsche zugänglich. 





> ich finde es auch generell total daneben ein spiel damit zu bewerben, dass die gewaltdarstellungen "verboten" sind. dümmer gehts meines erachtens nicht.



da kann man sicher drüber streiten, aber so ist halt werbung. [/quote]

jaja, "so-halt". dann sollen sich die deppen auch nicht noch beschweren, dass ihnen ans bein gepinkelt wird, das ist dann halt so. jugendschutz hat schon seinen sinn. und produkte direkt damit zu bewerben, dass sie für jugendliche als entwicklungsschädigend eingestuft wurden, ist mehr als daneben und nicht so-halt.
nur weil sich die werbung generell schon lange nicht mehr an gewisse moralische grenzen hält, wird es dadurch nicht akzeptabler, sondern bedarf gerade dieses umstandes wegen eine umso krittischere hinterfragung.


----------



## XgAmEr (18. Juni 2009)

Absolut peinlich. Gottseidank lebe ich in der Schweiz. Ansonsten ein Stichwort: Warez...


----------



## Jens238 (18. Juni 2009)

FetterKasten am 18.06.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Revolution!!!!
> 
> wer ist dabei?
> mit 500 000 oder so schaffen wir bestimmt endlich den umsturz




ICH ICH ICH...

Ich denke 50 000 sollten aber auch erstmal reichen.
Aber dafür sind wir Deutschen ja eh zu feige...
Ein wenig könnten Wir uns ja mal von unseren Nachbarn abschauen.
Es müssen ja nicht gleich ganze Strassenzüge brennen, wie z.B. in
Frankreich, aber wir sollten schon wieder mehr auf die Strasse gehen.


----------



## RM2000 (19. Juni 2009)

Bravo!!!

Mit solchen Regeln und Forderungen wird nur ein Spielemarkt gestärkt, der des illegalen Downloads!!

Weiter so Deutschland, die Klagen für Raubkopiererei und illegale Downloads solltest Du dir ankreiden lassen.


----------



## Mandavar (19. Juni 2009)

Ich ziehe im kommenden Frühjahr 2010 nach Neuseeland. So schreckliche Politik wie in Deutschland, muß man sich nicht bieten lassen.

Deutschland ist die einzige Diktatur ohne Diktator. Wir lassen uns von unseren eigenen Gesetzen diktieren, und verschließen die Augen bei offensichtlicher Manipulation von Recht und Ordnung. Wenn man einem Franzosen auf den Fuß tritt, und ihn angrinst, wird er zurück schlagen. Macht man das gleiche mit einem Deutschen, ist er entsetzt, und beginnt aufgeregt zu diskutieren. Seltsam... und unbegreiflich. Einfach nicht meine Art.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juni 2009)

Mandavar am 19.06.2009 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir lassen uns von unseren eigenen Gesetzen diktieren, und verschließen die Augen bei offensichtlicher Manipulation von Recht und Ordnung.


Indizierungen sind keine neue Erfindung. Das man nun (oder eig. eh schon länger) draufkommt, dass man auch ans Internet gehen muss um irgendeine Wirkung zu erzielen ist nur logisch. Das es kaum was bringt, da D-land ziemlich alleine werkt ist klar, trotzdem ist es deutsches Recht.

D-land hat nun mal einen strengen Jugendschutz der soweit geht das Erwachsene schwerer zu Informationen kommen und auch schwerer bestellen können. Es wird ihnen nicht unmöglich gemacht, aber es werden Hürden aufgestellt wo man nun mal hofft das die Kleinen gar nciht drüber kommen.

Wenn ihr was gegen die Indizierungspraxis an sich habt, dann kritisiert das, aber die Aktion mit gameware&Co ist eig. längst überfällig.


----------



## hornedsdungeon (19. Juni 2009)

Zitiere mal jemanden aus dem Gamestar Forum:

http://www.gamestar.de/community/gspinboard/showpost.php?p=10925829&postcount=2

"Dort bestellen die Leute doch nur, weil man sich dort auch bestellen kann, wenn man sich nicht als 18 Ausgewiesen hat ( wenn ich das so richtig im Kopf habe )”

Wer nach Deutschland verkauft, muss sich auch an deutsche Gesetze halten. Pech für Gameware.

Ein Laden der ohne Altersidentfikation nach DE schickt und dann indizierte Spiele der soll auch die deutschen Folgen spüren. Pech !!!!!!


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2009)

hornedsdungeon am 19.06.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)
> Ein Laden der ohne Altersidentfikation nach DE schickt und dann indizierte Spiele der soll auch die deutschen Folgen spüren. Pech !!!!!!


und dafür hast du dich angemeldet? :-o


----------



## White-Devil (19. Juni 2009)

ichmusssagen am 18.06.2009 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hier im Forum angesprochen wurde bezieht sich die indizierung ja ohnehin nur auf deutschland. in österreich können sie ja weiter werben wie sie wollen. und wenn man in deutschland werben will, dann muss man sich nunmal an deutsche gesetze halten.
> oben hatte ich sozusagen einen "beweis" erbracht, dass nicht nur in deutschland geworben wird, sondern auch die deutschen das hauptzielpublikum der werbung darstellen.
> 
> wie gesagt, die indizierung bedeutet, dass sie in deutschland nicht werben dürfen. die seite ist weiterhin für deutsche zugänglich.



also muss man jetzt jedes ausländische unternehmen, welches in deutschland werbung machen will prüfen, ob es sich auch an alle deutschen gesetze hält...

das ist doch quatsch solange sie in ihr in deutschland geschalteten werbung keine indizierten titel nennen machen sie doch nichts falsch... also warum sollte man etwas dagegen tun?

ich find die indizierung eines verkäufers von indizieren spielen echt lächerlich und haltlos... was kommt als nächstes? die indizierung von publishern? und dann die indizierung von leuten die ein indiziertes spiel gespielt haben?


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Juni 2009)

es wurden auch schon textblätter bzw Inlays von Schallplatten und CDs indiziert die bereits indiziert sind

Die Ärzte - Ab 18 ist so nen fall..

völlig sinnfrei da das Inlay und das Textblatt eh zur CD/LP gehört


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (20. Juni 2009)

Wird die Seite jetzt ganz vom "World Wide Web" verboten oder nur im deutschen Internet? Also ich mein halt ob die, die in Österreich leben trotzdem noch auf dieser iN-Seite etwas bestellen können.
???


----------



## stefan8472 (20. Juni 2009)

ICE-FrEsHnEsS am 20.06.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Seite jetzt ganz vom "World Wide Web" verboten oder nur im deutschen Internet? Also ich mein halt ob die, die in Österreich leben trotzdem noch auf dieser iN-Seite etwas bestellen können.


Die Seite wird von deutschen Suchmaschinen gefiltert. Wenn du Google.com verwendest wird sie noch angezeigt. Und aufrufbar ist sie natürlich auch.

Und wenn jetzt jemand sagt, dass ist nicht schlimm, weil es man ja noch drauf kommt, dann ist er wirklich schon Zensur-geschädigt und nicht mehr zu helfen. Deutsche nehmen so etwas einfach hin und machen so weiter (auch weil es Dank unserer schlechten Verfassung keine Möglichkeiten gibt etwas dagegen zu tun) und wundern sich dann irgendwann wenn etwas wirklich verboten wird.


----------



## kittboy (21. Juni 2009)

Jaja, die Internetzensur geht weiter (war wohl nix, dass es nur beim Kinderpornoverbot bleibt), auch wenn man gameware.at erstmal aufrufbar bleibt, so könnte dies der Anfang sein. Und das nur, weil die ohne Altersnachweis arbeiten etc... Der Staat ist laut Grundgesetzt, was eh kaum noch Bedeutung hat, überhaupt nicht für sowas zuständig, die haben gar nicht darauf aufzupassen, dass unter 18 Jährige solche Spiele spielen... Dafür sind NUR die Eltern verantwortlich (laut Verfassung). Niemand anderes. Aber wie gesagt, GG adé. 

Machen könnte man rein theoretisch schon was. Alle Deutschen haben ein Widerstandsrecht, wenn die demokratische Grundordnung gefährded ist. Und so langsam aber sicher ist sie das auch, weil den Deutschen immer mehr Freiheit genommen wird. Aber was solls. Wahrscheinlich ist das auch inzwischen verboten, die demokratische Grundordnung zu erhalten.  

Gruß


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2009)

kittboy am 21.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür sind NUR die Eltern verantwortlich (laut Verfassung). Niemand anderes.




wo soll das stehen? behauptet doch bitte nicht so einen stuss, wenn ihr keine ahnung von der materie habt. also wirklich.


----------



## marwin756 (21. Juni 2009)

HanFred am 19.06.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> hornedsdungeon am 19.06.2009 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is bestimmt ein SchäubleSpitzel    

@topic : Halt ich für sinnlos, da es ja eh nur von Google&Co verbannt wird.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Juni 2009)

Bonkic am 21.06.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> kittboy am 21.06.2009 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er bezieht sich *vermutlich* auf Artikel 6, Absatz 2 GG:

"Pflege und Erziehung der Kinder sind das natürliche Recht der Eltern und die zuvörderst ihnen obliegende Pflicht. Über ihre Betätigung wacht die staatliche Gemeinschaft."

Jaja, Internet & Halbwissen...


----------



## Skynet800 (24. Juni 2009)

Is ja alle schön und gut, aber was hat das mit Jugenschutz zu tun, Erwachsenen den Zugang zu Spielen zu verbieten.

So möge man doch schlicht und einfach das Internet erst ab 18 oder 21 erlauben. Dann ist dem Jugenschutz genüge getan, und ich kann weiterhin meine Spiele beziehen.

P.S. mal so ne generell Frage, wenn einer mit ner Kettensäge Amok läuft, werden dann eigentlich Baumärkte verboten, oder wie ? Und wie verhält sich das bei Holzknüppeln, werden dann Bäume indiziert ?


----------

